# Miami Area Herfers Get The Blues



## pathman (Oct 15, 2006)

The Avalon road warriors are heading to Miami next week. We will be arriving on Wed. the 12th and hanging out till Sat. the 15th. I'd love to attend a herf or two while I'm in town. If you guys can put something together, I'll make sure we bring the sticks. Look forward to hearing from you.

Mike Adams
Avalon Cigars


----------



## Blueface (May 28, 2005)

pathman said:


> The Avalon road warriors are heading to Miami next week. We will be arriving on Wed. the 12th and hanging out till Sat. the 15th. I'd love to attend a herf or two while I'm in town. If you guys can put something together, I'll make sure we bring the sticks. Look forward to hearing from you.
> 
> Mike Adams
> Avalon Cigars


Are you leaving the 15th?
I believe all of the gang had planned for a herf on Saturday, the 15th.
Would be great if you could make it to that.
If not, guess we need to have a second one before the first one.


----------



## jmcrawf1 (May 2, 2007)

pathman said:


> The Avalon road warriors are heading to Miami next week. We will be arriving on Wed. the 12th and hanging out till Sat. the 15th. I'd love to attend a herf or two while I'm in town. If you guys can put something together, I'll make sure we bring the sticks. Look forward to hearing from you.
> 
> Mike Adams
> Avalon Cigars


http://www.clubstogie.com/vb/showthread.php?t=122375

S. Fla guys, ya'll need to make some time for the Avalon Crew. Aside from great company, these guys make a damn fine cigar.


----------



## pathman (Oct 15, 2006)

Blueface said:


> Are you leaving the 15th?
> I believe all of the gang had planned for a herf on Saturday, the 15th.
> Would be great if you could make it to that.
> If not, guess we need to have a second one before the first one.


There's a chance we could stick around, but we're driving back to Mississippi over the weekend. We're available every night we're there, just not sure about Sat.


----------



## Miami (Oct 8, 2005)

Where are you guys staying? I live in West Palm Beach and know some nice shops.


----------



## Ron1YY (Mar 3, 2005)

pathman said:


> There's a chance we could stick around, but we're driving back to Mississippi over the weekend. We're available every night we're there, just not sure about Sat.


Hey Bro, I'd love to hook up with you on the 15th!!!!! The crew is going to hook up at LJ's on the 15th for a holiday Herf. If you can make it, you will have a new account.

Ron


----------



## pathman (Oct 15, 2006)

Miami said:


> Where are you guys staying? I live in West Palm Beach and know some nice shops.


We usually stay in the Coconut Grove area, but I would be happy just sleeping in a box on Calle Ocho somewhere. I absolutely love the Cuban culture, good food, good coffee then a cigar. I mean these people have life totally figured out.


----------



## pathman (Oct 15, 2006)

Just spoke to Ron and there's no way I would miss the LJs herf on Saturday the 15th. Can't wait to meet everybody. We will be there in force with some pre-release samples for everybody to try. I'm counting the days guys.

Mike Adams
Avalon Cigars


----------

